
Imba – 10 times faster than React - tobiasf
http://imba.io/home
======
tekkk
If I would switch coding React from vanilla JS I'd probably go with
ClojureScript. So how is this different/better from ClojureScript and why I
should use this instead?

Also 10x performance in what? Rendering? All-around code execution?

And how's state management done with Imba? Flux-based? Can I use any npm
library straight out the box with Imba?

All in all I applaud your effort but it's super hard to compete against
current frameworks without being mind-blowingly better. It looks neat but for
me it's just too must trouble to even try. Maybe if it would be a full-stack
framework with integrated Express-based backend with sane and easy state-
management I'd give it a shot.

